# Wi-Fi Internet Radio & Streaming



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been looking around and I can't seem to find as much information as I'd like for a device like this. Basically I want a few features and I want to make sure I'm not messing something up.

The features I would like are:

Optical Out to go to receiver
On Screen Display (on the TV) over Composite or Component
Access various radio stations, as well as Pandora/Last.FM
Stream music from home computer. FLAC and MP3
Can be controlled by a Logitech Harmony remote
Whats the best, relatively cheap device for this? I'm quite clueless and realize there might not be a perfect solution. If such is the case, I could give up FLAC, OSD and Harmony control. Help?


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Very interested in this too.

My dad wants something that he can hook up wirelessly and do pandora mostly so I dont want to have to run a computer for it to work. I just started looking into this. My SB has to have the computer to run or I would just upgrade mine and give him this one.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

OK why must it be able to hook up to the TV?

Anyways -

Here is a list of devices that can stream Pandora. I only am using this as it is very popular.

http://www.pandora.com/in-the-home

Other devices - airport express, AppleTV.

now I don't know if these fit all your requirements.

Personally I really like my Squeezebox player. I know others prefer the Sonus stuff.


----------



## HopefulFred (Jan 20, 2011)

cburbs said:


> http://www.pandora.com/in-the-home
> 
> Other devices - airport express, AppleTV.


The Vudu player is cheap, and the ATV sounds like a fine choice. I like my Boxee Box a lot, but it's pricier than most of those. I don't know what it can do in terms of "normal" internet radio, but it has apps for Pandora and Last.fm It plays FLAC and outputs HDMI, optical, and stereo. Has built in wireless (n? maybe just g). OSD and remote are nice and easy to use, though the visualizations are not as nice as some (so I hear). It's a lot more than a music player, and music isn't really its strong suit, but it does have all the features you're looking for I think. Oh wait... sorry. Video is HDMI only.  and I think you'd need a IR adapter to work with Harmony.


----------

